# Nochmal: Unterschied zwischen CPU Lüfter und Gehäuselüfter?



## Lowmotion (25. September 2013)

*Nochmal: Unterschied zwischen CPU Lüfter und Gehäuselüfter?*

Hallo,

spontane Frage: woran orientiert man sich bei der Lüfterwahl für CPU, Gehäuse (Einlass/Auslass) und Radiator (AiO oder echte Wakü)?


----------



## Buddhafliege (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nochmal: Unterschied zwischen CPU Lüfter und Gehäuselüfter?*

Airflow ist eher als gehäuselüfter gedacht. Er sollte jedoch auch etwas statischen druck haben um die luft überhaupt bis tiefer ins gehäuse zu bringen. Bei radiatorlüfter ist es wichtiger einen hohen statischen druck zu haben je dichter die kühllamellen am radiator(oder luftkühler) sind. Weil sonst die luft nicht richtig durch den radiator/kühler gedrückt werden kann.


----------



## McRoll (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nochmal: Unterschied zwischen CPU Lüfter und Gehäuselüfter?*

Generell willst du den besten Kompromiss aus Luftdurchsatz und Geräuschkulisse. Je nach dem was dir wichtiger ist bewegst du dich eher in Richtung Leistung oder Lautstärke. Gehäuselüfter würde ich nicht unter 140mm wählen, CPU- Lüfter eigentlich auch nicht. Zudem gibts Lüfter mit 3 oder 4 Pins, je nach dem ob du PWM nutzen willst oder die Lüfter an eine Lüftersteuerung oder einfach ans Mainboard anschließt.

Achte im Gehäuse auf guten Airflow (vorne rein, hinten raus), minimum 1 Lüfter vorne und 1 hinten, idealerweise sollte etwas mehr Luft reinkommen als rauskommt, weil der leicht erhöhte Druck im Inneren des Gehäuses hilft Staubbildung zu minimieren. Überleg dir ob du lieber Towerkühler wählst, die im Luftstrom liegen und den Airflow unterstützen oder lieber Kühler die von oben auf den Chip blasen (die kühlen eventuell umliegende Spannungswandler besser).

Willst du denn was Spezielles wissen oder nur generelle Tips?


----------



## Uter (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nochmal: Unterschied zwischen CPU Lüfter und Gehäuselüfter?*

Grundsätzlich natürlich erstmal die Größe des Lüfters. Die beste Wahl sind aktuell 140er und 120er Lüfter. In diesen Größen gibt es viel Auswahl und sie können akzeptable Verhältnisse zwischen Durchsatz und Lautstärke erreichen. 
Danach kommt die Qualität des Lagers und des Motors. Wenn man die Lüfter regeln will, dann sollte man auf einen großen Regelbereich achten. Je nach Steuerung und Geschmack entweder über PWM oder über eine niedrige Minimaldrehzahl oder Anlaufdrehzahl. Nicht zu letzt kommt natürlich noch der Preis und die Optik. 

Einblasende Gehäuselüfter:
Sie sollten möglichst wenig Störgeräusche durch eventuell vor ihnen befindliche Lüftergitter oder Staubfilter erzeugen. Leider erzeugen in diesem Fall alle Lüfter deutlich mehr Geräusche als im offenen Aufbau. Eine Entkopplungmöglichkeit ist von Vorteil (entweder durch eingebaute Entkopplungselemente oder durch einen Rahmen ohne "Steg" zwischen den Löchern und "Entkopplungnippel"; letztere können bei Bedarf zusätzlich gekauft werden). Einige Hersteller werben auch mit einem gebündelten Luftstrom, aber das halte ich für Marketing, da der Luftstrom i.d.R. eh durch die Gehäusewände gelenkt wird. 

Ausblasende Gehäuselüfter:
Eine Entkopplungsmöglichkeit ist von Vorteil (s.o.). 

Luftkühler:
U.U. PWM-Steuerung. Der Lüfter und die Montage für die Lüfter sollten kompatibel sein (bei vielen Kühlern muss der Lüfter z.B. 25mm dick sein, einige Kühler benötigen 140er Lüfter mit 120er Bohrungen), ansonsten muss man basteln (was aber auch kein Problem ist).

Kompaktkühlungen:
Ein geschlossener, quadratischer Standardrahmen ist von Vorteil (also v.a. keine runden Rahmen wie z.B. bei den BQ! Silent Wings 2). Kompaktkühlungen profitieren sehr von schnellen/lauten Lüftern. 

Waküs:
Rahmen (s.o.). Da eine Wakü i.d.R. v.a. leise sein soll, sind hier Lüfter mit sehr guten Lagern wichtig. 

Zum max. Durchsatz/Druck:
Da die meisten Hersteller universelle Lüfterdesigns verkaufen und man den Herstellerangaben auf keinen Fall trauen sollte, würde ich für den Anfang nicht zu sehr darauf achten.


----------



## Lowmotion (28. September 2013)

*AW: Nochmal: Unterschied zwischen CPU Lüfter und Gehäuselüfter?*



Uter schrieb:


> Zum max. Durchsatz/Druck:
> Da die meisten Hersteller universelle Lüfterdesigns verkaufen und man den Herstellerangaben auf keinen Fall trauen sollte, würde ich für den Anfang nicht zu sehr darauf achten.


 
Das habe ich nun auch festgestellt.

Generell hatte ich eigentlich erwartet, dass es Lüfter gibt, die gezielt mehr Druck aufbauen und Lüfter, die mehr Luft fördern. Sei es nun durch die Menge und Anordnung der Lüfterblätter oder aktuell neuer Techniken. Silverstone hatte ja mal Probleme mit dem Luftstrom und dadurch entstanden die Air Penetrator Lüfter Modelle mit dem zweiten, passiven Lüfterblattwerk wie man es von manchen uralten Lüftern noch kennt (Swiftech).


----------



## nick9999 (29. September 2013)

Also Corsair macht das. Die haben zwei unterschiedlichen Lüfterarten. Eine für viel Luft und die andere soll eher Druck erzeugen.


----------

